# 6 arrow quiver vs 4 arrow quiver?



## ThreeWhiskey (Sep 30, 2017)

Getting ready to spend some money on a quiver for my Hoyt Satori, was hoping to get some opinions on 6 arrow quiver vs 4 arrow quiver and why?


----------



## sdguy13 (Mar 3, 2015)

Personally I would go with 4 because to keep the weight down hanging off the side of my bow.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I carry a hip quiver with 6 arrows. I prefer to have and not need . . .
If I hunted where deer were my only target I could live with a 3 arrow quiver and probably never empty it.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wag03 (Sep 26, 2016)

I like the 4


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I use a 4 , 5, and 6 arrow quiver. Depends on the bow. Each always contains at least one Judo tipped arrow for occasional practice shot or squirrel.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I always used to carry 6. Well, 5 and a judo. About 10 years ago, I switched to a 4 arrow quiver - looked too cool to not use. Didn't feel comfortable with just 3 broadheads and a judo. So I carried 4 broadhead and put a judo in my pack with a sheath for a broadhead. Have to say I don't shoot the judo as much as I used to. Never came close to using all arrows while carrying the 4 arrow quiver.

Once while carrying the 6 arrow quiver on a caribou hunt I almost had a problem. Had a kill that was a little ugly and it was a 2 caribou hunt. They were thick and I had two more stalks that I screw up so it never turned out to be a problem.

Bowmania


----------



## kgsmith1960 (Dec 27, 2018)

I like 4 because of the lighter weight.


----------



## ThreeWhiskey (Sep 30, 2017)

It seems the lighter weight of a 4 arrow quiver is highly regarded, thanks for the input. If anybody has any input on these new Hoyt carbon quivers I would appreciate that as well.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

ThreeWhiskey said:


> Getting ready to spend some money on a quiver for my Hoyt Satori, was hoping to get some opinions on 6 arrow quiver vs 4 arrow quiver and why?


The only reason to have a 6 arrow quiver is if you're shooting target a lot while you might not be at a range, in my opinion... or... God forbid, you need those 3rd, 4th and 5th shots... I have a 6 arrow quiver... a side quiver actually that I hang on my belt knife... I've had it for 30 years... I have either broadheads or blunts or both
... although believe it or not, in HAWAII, you cannot be hunting with a blunt or field point in your quiver... and DLNR guy on Maui told me... you should not be practicing while you hunt... in other words, roving is illegal in Hawaii if you're hunting... :laugh:


----------



## Azelkaholik (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I like 6. 

When I'm out hunting I like to shoot. I always shoot a practice arrow first thing in the AM. If that first isn't a good arrow, I usually shoot until it is. 

Plus I like to shoot grouse, cottontails, etc. I pack a ziplock of seasoning in case I want to cook something for a hot lunch.

I'm out there to shoot and have fun....I don't want to have to ration my arrows.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm contemplating a quiver for my Satori as well. My CBs carry 5 arrows (enough for elk & incidental bear). Can you guys post picks of your bow with a full quiver?


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 26, 2018)

I Mostly deer hunt. I have a 5 arrow that I've regularly wished for 3 arrow instead. This year I had the chance to double on deer, and given it was a longer sit I shot at a squirrel too. After that, I'm sticking to the 5!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## andy12985 (Aug 18, 2010)

I would go with 6 because you just never know.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

4 for hunting, 3 broad heads and a blunt. 

I have needed more.......not because I'm a tremendous hunter but buck fever and a not very bright deer (long story) but I'd still stick with 4........or 5 in the case of my Selways.


----------



## giegs (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm using 4 right now, but will probably go to 3 next quiver I buy. No need to carry the extra arrows if I'm out hunting, and that's the only time I use the quiver.


----------



## coyote30 (Aug 16, 2013)

I like to carry 5 or 6 arrows. 4 broadheads and 2 judo points. I will shoot squirrels or grouse and shoot stumps or a leaf out of my stand .


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm no fan of the big quivers that look like they belong on a CB. The small primitive looking leather models look cooler. Eagle's Apache quiver seems kinda cool.


----------



## Dudly45 (Aug 11, 2018)

I like have 5 or 6 need one for grouse and stumping.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Weight is a relative thing. Some like heavy, some like light rigs. I shoot a lighter quiver on my already heavy ILF risers, and heavier quivers on my lighter longbows. 

For me weight isn’t nearly as important as ease of taking it on/off the bow when I travel, how well it holds my arrow/heads and it’s capacity. 

I like 5 or more arrows in my quiver as I hunt small game whenever I can. If I’m out after bunnies I carry extra in a Safari back quiver.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

There have been 19 responses to this. 
Really? 

Pick a freakin' one you like and be done with it. 
It's not going t6o matter in the least. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> Guys -
> 
> There have been 19 responses to this.
> Really?
> ...


So who pissed in your Post Toasties?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> Guys -
> 
> There have been 19 responses to this.
> Really?
> ...


Then don’t comment on it. No kidding he should pick out one He wants others opinions. You know like if we were on a forum to dislike stuff like this.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Y-t - 

The problem is that he's either worrying about something that doesn't matter or is simply over thinking it. 
Or he's possibly mistaking AT for Facebook. 

Seriously, I gave him the best advice he's going to get.
Learning the difference between what matters and what doesn't. 

Asking "should I use a bow quiver or not?" would be a slightly better question, still a preference thing, but at least since that has quantifiable answers. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Anthony, I agree with you that you think your response it is clearly the best. Is he overthinking it? Maybe, but so what. More than likely he was asking a bunch of like-minded gentleman what we use to help him make up his mind. Why? He has limited experience obviously. It’s that simple. Your opinion, just like mine is just that, an opinion.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> Y-t -
> 
> The problem is that he's either worrying about something that doesn't matter or is simply over thinking it.
> Or he's possibly mistaking AT for Facebook.
> ...


and to answer *that* question... NO... Hip Quivers Baby... :laugh:


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

V1 I prefer to gather information before a purchase. Once you spend the money you can't get it back. By getting feed back it helps me make an informed purchase decision and hopefully not have to buy twice.
Like that sorry fletching tape and dispenser.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Y-t -

OK, I'll play. 



> More than likely he was asking a bunch of *like-minded* gentleman what we use to help him make up his mind.


How would he know that the folks responding to his question are *"like-minded"*. 
Just because this is a "trad" forum doesn't mean much, as we've seen there are usually as many disagreements as agreements. 

Personal preference aside, the differences between a 4 and 6 arrow bow quiver of similar design are minor at best. A LITTLE extra weight and a LITTLE extra size. And, btw the responses so far are sorta split. 

Personally, I used a bow quiver for one season and thought it was the worst thing ever devised, yet I have friends who use 8 arrow bow quivers fully loaded with the heaviest arrows they can find and have no intention of ever hunting. 

See the problem?

Viper1 out.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> Y-t -
> 
> OK, I'll play.
> 
> ...


Yes. You don't hunt and don't have any real reasoning to apply to the inquiry. 
It's okay. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Do I see his question as a problem to get your panties wadded up over? Nope. Next time I hope he’ll pay you the courtesy of asking you privately first if it’s OK to post such a ridiculous question.


----------



## Alaska Archer (Dec 26, 2018)

6 arrow quiver for me, but my compound bow has a 7 arrow Tight Spot. Better to have and not need, than need and not have.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Three whiskey, my apologies for derailing your thread. 

That said I did Forget to mention that not all quivers are created equal when it comes to their true arrow carrying capacity when loaded with a larger Broadhead. For example, my Eagle flight quiver with a totem shaft Can honestly only hold four larger broadheads (Think snuffers VPA and the like). The fifth arrow slot is a touch too narrow and that’s where I carry my smaller broadhead or judo point for small game.

Since you have a Satori, Another consideration is the tight spot as Alaskan mentioned above. I have one for a WF ILF I own and like it.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

G - 

Actually, I used to hunt, and quite "successfully". 
It just got to be a total waste of my time. 

As instructors, probably the hardest thing to teach new shooters is where their time and money should be spent. 
This is just one case of many here, where an inexperienced shooter is asking the wrong question and getting meaningless answers.

Viper1 out.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Really? I'm sorry you see hunting as a waste of time. 
The majority of the red meat my family eats is deer meat. I feed three households on the deer and pigs I kill each year plus donate meat to others. I don't like a bow mounted quiver. Never have. On a compound I always remove it on stand. Hunting elk I started carrying a hip quiver. Works good for spot and stalk on pigs as well. 
Three seasons ago I emptied my 5 arrow compound quiver on pigs one morning sit. Talk about a long day of processing animals. And that wasn't the first time. However in Missouri 3 arrows is plenty as all those extra targets aren't around my place there.
Just because it dosen't make sense to you, or maybe you think we lack the intelligence to formulate and articulate the appropriate response in your point of view, does not mean it isn't an enjoyable and worthwhile discussion. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cwegga (Apr 10, 2018)

I'd also like to point out that some people truly enjoy researching and the process of narrowing down options to choose the ideal one. Even if the answer is that there is not a significant difference, they may get enjoyment out of evaluating what difference there is and getting the optimized choice that is 1% better.

I would go with the 6 arrow because I want to haul around multiple small game arrows and still have a reasonable amount left for deer. Actually shooting at and eating animals is a lot of the fun of hunting and opportunities are more common for small game.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

G - 

You can do whatever you like, I'm just expressing my opinion. 

I will relate a little true story to you: Back in the 70's, I was discussing hunting with shooting "buddy" of mine. He came up with "How do you know I don't have to hunt to feed my family?" This was in Brooklyn NY, btw, not exactly the forest primeval. I told him to get a job. 

Sorry, but if things are that bad that someone "has" to hunt to survive, maybe their priorities are a little off. 
Ditto, if you feel discussing the virtues of a 4 vs a 6 arrow quiver in enjoyable or worthwhile, totally neglecting the 1, 2 and 8 arrow offerings. 
What about a 2 arrow quiver, + a hip or back quiver, and lets not forget the St Charles type back quiver (goggle it)?

In person, I can tell where a guy is coming from by the questions he asks, a little trickier over the net, but unless the poster is trolling, not impossible either.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh, geez, just get a 6 arrow quiver and stick 4 arrows in it if you don’t need to carry 6. No reason there needs to be an arrow in every slot.

Next question?


----------



## ThreeWhiskey (Sep 30, 2017)

I really appreciate the responses I've received on the subject. I was only looking at a Hoyt quiver for the Satori, realizing there are many more options out there but, I will expand my search to other option like the Tightspot quivers. Also leaning more towards a 6+ arrow quiver because I like the idea of being able to stump shoot and small game hunting.


----------



## tommy d (Aug 10, 2006)

I use a 5 arrow quiver.

3 arrows for tournaments, 4 broadheads and 1 judo for hunting.


----------



## ReefJones (Dec 28, 2020)

Haha, just read through this whole thread because it's a question I had as a new bow hunter too. Not to mention AT is showing me there are several other similar threads with similar questions so must not be that too odd of a noob question and considering all of the stuff us noobs read about balance and weight and the importance of it, etc, etc, it actually seems like a pretty legitimate question. Well, at the very least expected without getting ones twigs and berries in a bind. 

Based on my research, I'm going with a 6 arrow quiver for the record.


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

If the choice is 6 or 4, I'd think 4 would be enough and more compact. I have several Big Jim strap on quivers, with either 4 or 5 arrow holders. For inexplicable reasons I usually use the 4 arrow holders on my longbows and 5 arrow holders on my recurves. I like to carry a blunt and honestly I've never needed more than 3 broad heads when hunting whitetails, so go figure my 5 arrow logic, I can't.


----------



## Th3hunt3rw8s (Jan 4, 2021)

6, More bullets. Especially if you take the quiver off.


----------



## Longbowhunter52 (Mar 27, 2020)

5 or 6 is just too much, 4 arrow is perfect, I carry 3 broadhead tipped arrows and one judo, seems to work great for me.


----------



## cappy0228 (Aug 6, 2012)

ThreeWhiskey said:


> Getting ready to spend some money on a quiver for my Hoyt Satori, was hoping to get some opinions on 6 arrow quiver vs 4 arrow quiver and why?


After 2 is it really going to make a difference? Rarely do I ever get more than 1 chance.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

4 arrows in a 6 arrow quiver works well for me. Plenty of room in the hood for your broadheads. They stay sharper longer this way.


----------



## Brianmp01 (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a 6 but I only carry 4, 3 broad heads and 1 small game tip.


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

cappy0228 said:


> After 2 is it really going to make a difference? Rarely do I ever get more than 1 chance.


Depends what you're hunting, I think. If you're out on pest control killing pigs or goats (animals that are common where I am, and a huge problem outside of the hunting areas, in areas folk don't want guns around), you can have many opportunities for a shot. Stumbling across 15-30 goats isn't uncommon. A 6-arrow quiver is a must in this case. I'd go for an 8-arrow if I could, if it was as compact as my 6.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I use a 3 arrow tightspot for hunting and 3D. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerking67 (Dec 28, 2020)

I like the 4 arrow over the 6 arrow, but that’s your choice.👍


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

I only hunt whitetails so if I need more than four arrows to kill a deer, I'm giving up bow hunting.

And NJ has the same law about having a field point tipped arrow in the quiver while hunting. I often wonder who the hell is making these rules.


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

If you are going to use the Hoyt solo 2 piece keep in mind the gripper holds the arrows very close together like feathers touching close. I use the 6 arrow and carry 4 while hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

